# How often do you get your dogs teeth cleaned??



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm embarrassed to say I've never had their teeth professionally cleaned before. :blush: . But I do brush them myself...I dont know about you guys, but I have a real hard time getting those back teeth...and I noticed Coopers are starting to look really yellow back there. So, I made an appt for this coming Monday. 

So how often should I do this??? Does it need to be done annually???

Also, I'm sure they'll be sore when they get home....should I mush (bloat) their food for a few days following the cleaning???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I had Rosebud for almost 13 years and do you know... she never had a cleaning and her teeth never needed it. Catcher is 3 and has never had one and Kallie is 5 and hasn't needed one either. The vet checks their teeth at their yearly physicals and he said there there just a very small amount of tarter on them. I have never brushed their teeth and didn't do Rosebud's either. :brownbag: I will surely have them cleaned when they need it but strangely enough, they haven't needed it yet.

I hope all goes well at Cooper's cleaning.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie had his teeth cleaned a couple of weeks ago. They did have a good bit of tarter on them. He just turned three.
He also had a dental vaccine at the same time. He didn't feel well for several days afterward. I don't know if it was from the anesthetic or the vaccine. (he has a reaction to almost every vaccine he ever had). I did soften his food for a couple of days afterward since he only eats kibble. Let me know if your vet recommends the dental vaccine. My vet said it helps to reduce the amount of cleaning a dog needs. I'm still not sure about that. I have read a lot about the vaccine, and am still confused about whether it is effective or not. I guess time will tell. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Bogie had his teeth cleaned a couple of weeks ago. They did have a good bit of tarter on them. He just turned three.
> He also had a dental vaccine at the same time. He didn't feel well for several days afterward. I don't know if it was from the anesthetic or the vaccine. (he has a reaction to almost every vaccine he ever had). I did soften his food for a couple of days afterward since he only eats kibble. Let me know if your vet recommends the dental vaccine. My vet said it helps to reduce the amount of cleaning a dog needs. I'm still not sure about that. I have read a lot about the vaccine, and am still confused about whether it is effective or not. I guess time will tell. Good luck at the vets.[/B]



My vet mentioned that they will seal their teeth after the cleaning??? Sounds good to me. She didn't mention a vaccine though. I dont think I would opt for it with Gracie....she also has horrible reactions to vaccines.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I usually get mine done every other year, to every year depending on the dog's teeth. I feel it's a great prevenitive for heart problems.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley is 3 and has had 2 dentals - 1st one when he was 2, and the 2nd one just before he turned 3. I try ALL the different products on the market that are meant to be good for them to chew on for teeth, but he wont have anything to do with them 

Dakota is only 1, and so far her teeth seem pretty good to me 

Good luck for your little ones!


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

i get brie's teeth cleaned either once a year or once every two years, depending on how they get. with these little ones, their teeth do tend to build up tartar quickly especially in the back. also, it depends on if yours is a chewer - my brie doesn't like to chew or gnaw on ANYTHING and so her teeth get buildup whereas my puffalump's never does since he loves to chew on his toys.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have my Cocker's teeth cleaned every year (she is 14 now); but she has a great deal of tarter. I plan on having the boys teeth cleaned every year - and I do brush their teeth as well. These are long lived dogs and I'd hate for them to loose any teeth.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jack (11 years old) gets his teeth cleaned every year. Chase (2 1/2) and Ozzy (2) have never had their teeth cleaned by the Vet. I don't brush them either. They all eat Prescription Diet t/d for dental health. Seems to help as they just had their wellness check up and teeth looked good!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It really depends on the dog. I've had Lhasas that had to have a teeth cleaning annually and I've had those that didn't have to have one more than every 3-4 years. You and your vet need to look at the tartar build up and decide when the time is right for a cleaning. I won't do it unless it is needed as I hate to put the dogs under.

Lacie will be 3 at the end of next month and she has not had a dental yet and it may be another year before it's needed. I brush her teeth daily and she doesn't have any tartar build up. Our Black lab was 3 in August and had a dental about 5-6 months ago and could use another one already.

And it's the molars that you need to look at for the excessive tartar build up (way in the back of the mouth).

I did have a male Lhasa that developed a heart problem after he turned 14 and he needed constant dentals, but his heart had trouble with the anethesia so it became a catch 22.

So all in all, my answer is that it depends on the furbaby.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My old cocker who died at 14 had hers cleaned every year or so. Jolie is 12 and had her first cleaning 2 years ago. Sadie is 3 and the vet tells me that she needs to have hers cleaned soon. Who knows what contributes to this stuff. They all basically eat the same food (different formulations based on age). I need to have Hope's check up and will ask about her teeth at that time. My vet is not giving the vaccine yet; he wants to "watch" it for a while....


----------

